# Best bedding for asthma sufferers?



## picklepie1212 (Nov 28, 2011)

Hi all 

Recently got my hands on a beautiful broken dove buck from Kage from the forum, and the boyfriend and I are completely in love  He's just a pet - I don't plan to breed for many years, I just missed having pets around hehe. Anyway, he lives in the bedroom, and my boyfriend has asthma. He says he's noticed it is a little worse since Hinckley (don't ask!) came on the scene, but manageable and worth it (his words, bless him haha). I was wondering what the best bedding is for asthma sufferers? Currently using Carefresh, though it's a little costly and has an odd funk to it.. and I'm not sure its doing much for odour control at all. When I lived in America, Aspen was readily available but I haven't found that in the UK (except small, expensive bags meant for reptiles). Also, which brands of pine are kiln dried? I'm assuming it's a sort of all or none situation with that, which is why none of the packaging specifies. I'm umming and ahhing over either Megazorb or Aubiose at the moment - my priorities are odour control, dust free, and low cost. Also, we don't drive so it's a bit tricky to lug around a massive bag of bedding - Megazorb and Aubiose are available online for fairly cheap with relatively low shipping costs.

Any thoughts on these or other brands?

Thanks!

Edited to add.. I'm putting together my own food mix for him for when Kage's runs out, but I'd prefer to have a good commercially made food as a base to make sure he's getting all the vits & minerals he needs (I'm not exactly a mouse nutritionist!) Beaphar seems decent but I can't find an ingredients list anywhere - I'm picky about preservatives and ingredient quality  Any thoughts on foods, too?


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

I would also like to know, honestly. I have asthma and while I plan on getting an air filter, I'm very interested. I don't want wood based bedding, it hurts my hands and stepping on it hurts. D: And carefresh is expensive. 

So definitely lurking.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

If it's the bedding and not the mouse, why not try a towel/rag that you change/wash and replace daily? I know people do that with the mice who have allergies, so why not try it to help ppl asthma?


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

You could try a paper based pellet bedding...carefresh is dusty. A pelleted bedding would be more absorbant and less dusty, and help keep things more contained to the cage.

Whurmy, just b/c something is uncomfortable to your hands doesnt' mean its uncomfortable to a mouse, who has much smaller feet and weighs very little! Personally, I use pelleted alfalfa. My husband has allergies/asthma...and the alfalfa seems to keep his issues with the rodents minimalized (he's allergic to timothy, but alfalfa is a legume, and he is not allergic to it!).


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

Oh no, I didn't mean to imply that it would hurt the mouse!  I just can't stand getting it out of the bag. o.o And on my floor. Where I can step on it. 

Speaking of that towel/rag idea, piggie owners often use fleece. The pee goes right through it and the poop just sits on top, so they can just wash it. :3 Of course, mice won't be able to burrow with fleece, really. And I don't think eating the fleece would be too healthy.


----------



## Stina (Sep 24, 2010)

The problems with fabric/rags is claws getting stuck, loose fibers potentially getting wrapped around body parts, and, of couse, chewing/eating it.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I recommend Aubiose for asthma sufferers, however it is only available in great big bales. It IS cheap, however.


----------



## picklepie1212 (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks for the replies  I'm hesitant to use fleece as meecers can't really forage/dig/nest with it. I used to use it with my rats but their cage was massive so I had room to have a few litter trays around with digging material.

I think I'll try Aubiose then Woodwitch, I found it for 17 quid with 3.99 shipping for 20Kg which I don't think is too bad & should last a goodly while. If anyone's interested this is the site: http://www.ukpetsupplies.com/ - it's 3.99 shipping for anything under 30Kg so I'll probably grab a couple of other supplies from there while I'm at it. Has a neat little mouse section on there, seems a decent site 

Thanks again!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

You can get it much cheaper than that. It's about £8.50 for 20 kilos at our local agricultural store if you can get to somewhere like that. It'll last you ages. Let us know how you go and what you think


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Or it seems like lots of folks use shredded newspaper or other paper. Soft and dust free!
I prefer my aspen though personaly. My fiance has asthma and with her medications the aspen does not bother her.


----------



## morning-star (Apr 9, 2011)

Aubiose is nice and absorbent but I find when it comes to cleaning it makes me cough something awful (not sure if it's due to my mild asthma or allergies) I use a dust mask when cleaning out though, and once settled I have no problems. (well only allergies problems in summer)


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I have quite severe asthma, added to which I have hayfever so am allergic to hay and other similar things. I use Aubiose with no problems


----------



## Whurmy (Mar 10, 2012)

Aubiose seems to be UK only.  And $20 for 44 pounds of bedding seems absolutely insane. ;_; Lol why am I in the US.

So, it looks like it's aspen or carefresh for me. I personally prefer carefresh. :x I never coughed with it, when I had my piggie, and again, wood chips in my skin. D:


----------



## Noseytoes (Mar 4, 2012)

my son suffers really bad from asthma, i bought a heaven fresh air purifier and wow what a difference it has made, after even having it on for an hour in my animal room it smells and feels so fresh


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

you can make a functional air filter using an air duct filter cartridge taped to a box fan.


----------



## picklepie1212 (Nov 28, 2011)

Just to update, it would seem Aubiose is much much better for bf's asthma  woo! Thanks for your help everyone!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Yay, brilliant!
Glad we were able to help you


----------



## mousekid98 (Apr 7, 2012)

i has athsma i use bestpets compact shaving and it dosent effect me


----------

